# thanksgiving.



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

whos all going bird hunting tomorow? idk if i am i just dont like how crazy it is and it seems like im always having bbs falling down on me at beach city, but its fun to get out. happy thanksgiving to everyone and goodluck and be safe


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

me and a few die-hards will be at beach city(dundee), we do every thanksgiving!! and yes it will be packed and we have been "rained on" just about every year! its a good time and a way to work up an appetite!!! likely a 75 bird release and 150+ hunters


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Friends of mine are going tomorrow to Berlin wildlife area here in northeast ohio. I won't be able to join them due to work schedule. I will miss it.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not tomorrow, but we'll be out Friday & Sunday. Hopefully the weather isn't too bad. Have my oldest boy's best friend from school back in town between deployments so they will be wearing me out this weekend !!
T


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

planning on going to killdeer friday. hopefully get my grandson a shot on a bird or two. saw a male cross the road two weeks ago first time he heard one calling out. wasn't hunting that day just looking.


----------

